# Toro powershift augers design



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I have seen a few toro powershift snowblowers (I do not know if all) have a different type of augers design, they have like a "small drum" built into the augers. Are there any advantages on this particular design? or is it just a different design. I would think (IMHO) that the "drums" would increase the rotational weight of the augers and reduce the volume of snow moved in the auger housing, therefore making it less efficient, but they are considered excellent blowers.
Any ideas on pros and cons of the augers design?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's not only the PowerShift, there were regular 2 stage Toro blowers that came that way. The drum is supposed to keep it from being able to feed the impeller more snow than it can handle.


----------



## dheffell (Mar 27, 2013)

The 8 HP 24 Inch Power Shift That I Have Never Dies Down In Deep Snow.The Auger Cover Does Its Job.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks for the information, I wonder why they did not keep the design?, I think newer toro blower come with standard augers, cost savings perhaps?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Don't know. Toro does have that plastic "dome" near the impeller that's supposed to help the impeller unload some snow if there's too much for it to handle.

It's on the PowerMax 


Toro power max HD snow blowers can throw snow up to 45 ft. away
Anti-clog system meters snow to minimize clogging and maximize impeller speed


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

BROTHER FROG is right on with THAT 1.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i would rather have the drums than the plastic acs system


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It would be interesting to put two toros with about the same engine power to auger width side by side in the same amount of deep snow and same conditions, one with the drum tipe augers and the other with the new anti-clog design and see wich one performs better (I anticipate that the newer one would throw it farther, but I'll be curious to know wich one can remove more snow in the same amount of time)


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Shear pins in those drum machines were a PITA but Toro has gone to a no-shear pin so that would be put to rest. It's hard to say how manufacturing costs compare to build the drum and then add the spiral leads Vs. a tube and strut design. The drum certainly represents a greater steel content/cost.

The drum is was also an oddity that they may gotten tired of pitching and educating to.

Pete


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Pete,
What type of safety system does toro use now instead of shear pins?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Slipping belt


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog,
that is interesting, is toro the only manufacturer having that "safety" feature on snowblowers?, and how does it work?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I have no clue and my PowerShift is new to me. It's set up without shear pins and the only thing I can say is that I have yet to run across anyone with a Toro blaming the lack of shear pin for a broken auger gear case.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks Kiss4aFrog,
I guess only time will tell then, unless someone else comes in with an explanation of how the toro non-shear pin system works.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

TORO has never used those BLOODY SHEER PINS. the engine stalls out if you eat some thing THE POWERSHIFT will toss it as far as the new style blowers. the drum auger is a way better design than the other style. if those POWERSHIFTS were made today they would be in the 6000 dollar range.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Here is a vid of it in action.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YSHSfan said:


> Thanks Kiss4aFrog,
> I guess only time will tell then, unless someone else comes in with an explanation of how the toro non-shear pin system works.


* The engine stalls out.*


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

*Ah, Thank you Powershift...*



POWERSHIFT93 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF4FMWUvX_E *Here is a vid of it in action.*


I could watch snowblowing videos all day, it's what keeps me sane during the summer. 

Uh-oh! Think I hear "she who must be obeyed" looking for me, if I can make it to the garage I'll hide under that old tarp, she'll never find me! Gotta go! Bye.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

I wondered about the drum auger thinking the open design might have better chewing action. After some thought and several snow storms I have come to like the drum design. My toro 8/24 is 20 years old and looks like new and still kicks a$&.


----------

